# mount  HTFS under freeBSD



## ccc (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi

Knows someone howto mount *HTFS* of SCO Unix file system using Frenzy (based on freeBSD) LIVE CD ?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, SCO may or may not be the devil, but a little digging says it's either DTFS or HTFS, neither of which look to be supported outside of SCO.  Ergo SCO == SOL, sorry.

This has some links to commercial software that might work http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Filesystems-HOWTO-9.html

If it's HTFS, there's this:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/htfs/
(I have no idea if it's actually the same as Unixware's, though)

I think the least painful method might be to fire up a vbox or qemu with Unixware running, mount a seperate fat32 volume, tar up everything you need to move it over.

Ah, I just noted that you said "liveCD".  I think the answer is "extremely unlikely".


----------



## ccc (Jul 30, 2010)

The file system is *HTFS* and /boot is *EAFS*.  
I'd like to use Frenzy as a LIVE CD.


----------



## ccc (Aug 7, 2010)

How is the mount command for *HTFS*?


----------

